# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Wink Octopus LG Software v1.8.9 - P990, SU660, Optimus Pad and more!

## mohamed73

*Octopus LG Software v1.8.9* is out! We have added support  for *LG SU660, P990, P990H, P990HN, P993, P999DW, L-O6C, V909*  and *V909DWDU!* *Octopus LG Software v1.8.9 Release Notes:*   Added support for the following models: *SU660* – Direct Unlock, Read/Write/Repair EEPROM, Firmware Write (Modem + Tegra), Repair after unsuccessful  flashing.*P990* – Read Codes, Unlock, Read/Write/Repair EEPROM, Firmware Write (Modem + Tegra), Repair after unsuccessful flashing.*P990H* – Read Codes, Unlock, Read/Write/Repair EEPROM, Firmware Write (Modem + Tegra), Repair after unsuccessful flashing.*P990HN* – Read Codes, Unlock, Read/Write/Repair EEPROM, Firmware Write (Modem + Tegra), Repair after unsuccessful flashing.*P993* – Read Codes, Unlock, Read/Write/Repair EEPROM, Firmware Write (Modem + Tegra), Repair after unsuccessful flashing.*P999DW*  – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI, Repair Bluetooth address,   Read/Write/Repair NVM, Firmware Write, Repair Security, Repair after  unsuccessful flashing.*L-06C* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI/Bluetooth, Repair Security,  Read/Write/Repair NVM.*V909* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI/Bluetooth, Repair Security,  Read/Write/Repair NVM.*V909DW* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI/Bluetooth, Repair Security,  Read/Write/Repair NVM.*V909DWDU* – Direct Unlock, Repair IMEI/Bluetooth, Repair Security,  Read/Write/Repair NVM.*SH210* – added support for SW210716  version.*SH130* – added support for SW130716  version.*SU600* – added support for new revision of SU600808  version.Added extended manuals for a wide range of models.Fixed bugs in GW300, GW300GO, GW300FD, GW305, LG900G connecting.Fixed minor bugs.      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
______________________
WBR,
Octopus Box Team

----------

